# AMH or AFC



## gpk (Apr 17, 2014)

I was thinking AMH gives indication of ovarian reserve. 
But looks like AFC matters too...

My AMH  was good. Doctors didnot mention abt AFC during my last ivf cycle. Now when i had initial consultation at create, they said, my AFC is low !

Can AMH be good and low AFC means you have diminished ovarian reserve. What are the optimal values. 
Any info in this regard will be helpful

Is there any hope to go for ivf with such low number of AFC.

Surprisingly i had 6 and 9 eggs collected in my previous cycles, around approx  4 months and 10 months back. (i.e before icsi)
xx


----------



## yoyobella (Oct 13, 2012)

Hello gpk,

In my experience, my AFC can vary from month to month. So maybe see how your AFC is next month?

I think that things like FSH and AMH can give an indication of how well you might respond to stims and AFC can give an idea of how many follies you have to work with.

I am no expert so maybe you can ask your consultant a bit more?

btw, you previous responses to ivf treatments seem pretty good to me, so maybe you can ask create if they would take your previous cycles into account?
xx


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

The best indicator of how your ovaries will respond to stimulation is the result you got on previous cycles. AFC is just one of several factors that gives an indication of your ovarian reserve -- if your AFC is lower than optimal, I would just take that as a signal that you should get on with IVF now instead of deciding you have time to wait because your AMH is good.

Given that you got reasonable numbers of eggs on your previous cycles, I wouldn't worry about your AFC, other than just going ahead with your next treatment cycle soon rather than years in the future. There's no evidence that low AFC indicates poor egg quality.


----------



## gpk (Apr 17, 2014)

@yoyobella and Crazyhorse :Thanks for the replies/suggestions. yes I will try checking with the consultant.
I am trying natural with Create as I had hectic ones last year at ARGC. Had scan day7 scan, not looking so good. May be i should have gone for stimulated cycle


----------



## yoyobella (Oct 13, 2012)

Hello gpk,

sorry to hear that things are not what you had hoped with your natural cycle. but don't lose hope. one of the very good advantages of the natural cycle is that you can go ahead again the next month, with out having to wait like you would on a stimmed cycle.

do you mind if i ask what is not going well? is your follie not growing as it should? is your e2 low? is your lining not thickening? i hope things turn around for you. It is still very early yet.

yx


----------

